# Fundamentals of Metal Machining and Machine Tools



## أحمد رأفت (5 يوليو 2010)

Fundamentals of Metal Machining and 
Machine Tools

مرجع مهم جدآ لطلبة تصنيع








Geoffrey Boothroyd, "Fundamentals of Metal Machining and Machine Tools"
CRC | 1988-11-15 | ISBN: 0824778529 | 562 pages | djvu | 14.1 MB

New edition (previous, 1975) of a textbook for a college-level course in the principles of machine tools and metal machining. Math demands are limited to introductory calculus and that encountered in basic statics and dynamics. Topics include: operations, mechanics of cutting, temperature, tool life.

[URL="http://rapidshare.com/files/274764414/0824778529.zip"]http://rapidshare.com/files/274764414/0824778529.zip[/URL]​
لفتح ملفات الكتاب http://sourceforge.net/projects/windjview/files/​


----------



## ديدين (5 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك
و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اسحاق عمان (10 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## اسحاق عمان (10 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً :75:


----------



## olivertwist (10 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر منك كل ماهو جديد ومفيد ....


----------



## diamond tips (4 سبتمبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل نرجو التدخل والتعديل من اداره المندي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 سبتمبر 2010)

Happy eid
thank you , god bless you


----------



## fmharfoush (12 سبتمبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل نرجو التدخل والتعديل من اداره المندي


----------



## fmharfoush (12 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور لكن أتمنى من المسؤلين تحميل الملفات علىwww.4shared.com


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (12 سبتمبر 2010)

thx 2 much my friend


----------



## mtm1381967 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

nothing
mustafa matos


----------



## أحمد دعبس (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
*​


----------



## aly_zz (19 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------

